# Anyone from isle of harris/lewis



## baby tears (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi,

Looking for anyone from Harris/Lewis to chat with. I'm in Leverburgh. would be good to chat with anyone who is having difficulty with ttc.Me & hubby have unexplained infertility,all test came back clear. 

All my friends have kids so thou there understanding,they don't really know how hard it is. Sometimes i feel quite lonely here,as if I'm the only one on the island having these problems x


----------



## anyamac (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi Hun
you're not alone. I'm not from Harris/Lewis but accross the water (Uists).

We've been on the fertility rollercoaster for a while now. 

Started IVF treatment in decemeber 2008 in Ninewells Dundee. They have been absoluely fab.

First cycle was unsuccessful and we tried FET but embies didnt survive the thaw.

Fresh cycle of IVF in July 2010 and we are now 31 weeks pregnant.

Don't give up hope. I know how hard it is starting off on this journey so if there is anything I can help u with (Questions, worries, concerns etc) let me know.
I've found this site really helpful and usually post on the "Fife and Ninewells Rollercoaster" thread. There's a few of us there who are at all sorts of stages of treatment in NWells. Some starting treatment, others pregnant, others have had their little ones...

2 of us on there are from the Western Isles. 

Hugs
Anya
x


----------



## Linz7 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hey!

Dont worry, like Anya said you are not alone!  Im in Lewis and have also been posting on the "Fife and Ninewells Rollercoaster" thread.  Most of my friends also have kids and as kind as they are, they just dont understand.  I am currently going through treatment just now for a frozen embryo transfer, been attending Ninewells since Oct 09.  So any questions you have please feel free to ask them.  Also if you are ever in Stornoway and want to meet up face to face then just let me know.  It can be quite daunting meeting up but it really helps.  Ive met Anya and another girl from the thread, both are soo lovely. 

xx


----------



## Linz7 (Mar 14, 2010)

I just came across this poem on one of the threads and thought i would share it.

What do I think God meant when he gave me infertility?

I think he meant for my husband and I to grow closer, become stronger, love deeper. I think God meant for us to find the fortitude within ourselves to get up every time infertility knocks us down. I think God meant for our medical community to discover medicines, invent medical equipment, create procedures and protocols. I think God meant for us to find a cure for infertility.

No, God never meant for me not to have children. That's not my destiny; that's just a fork in the road I'm on. I've been placed on the road less traveled, and, like it or not, I'm a better person for it. Clearly, God meant for me to develop more compassion, deeper courage, and greater inner strength on this journey to resolution, and I haven't let him down.

Frankly, if the truth be known, I think God has singled me out for a special treatment. I think God meant for me to build a thirst for a child so strong and so deep that when that baby is finally placed in my arms, it will be the longest, coolest, most refreshing drink I've ever known.

While I would never choose infertility, I can not deny that a fertile woman could never know the joy that awaits me. Yes, one way or another, I will have a baby of my own. And the next time someone wants to offer me unsolicited advice I'll say, "Don't tell me what God meant when he handed me infertility. I already know."

Author unknown


----------



## baby tears (Jan 18, 2011)

Hello Anyamac & Linz7,

Good to Know theres a few others here. My husband & i were booked in for ninewells last year but due to unforeseen problems we had to cancel the appointment,so were still on the waiting list. After chatting to my hubby we decided to try conceiving naturally this year then start ivf if were unsuccessful. My DH is nervous as to what will happen,you see we had very good friends who went down the rollercoaster ride of ivf & the stress took its toll on them both so they divorced. I would be quite happy to start asap,however i don't want the hubby to feel he is being forced into treatment. So I'm happy to go along with him for now at least.

I'm having reflexology at the moment,DH goes for his first reflexology session on the 26th. I'm also trying to get hold of the nutritionist who is a expert on those with fertility problems,to see if she can help us with diets etc. My hubby is also trying to stop smoking.So far I'm feeling very optimistic so keep you fingers crossed.

Linz7 What a lovely poem. I like the way the author looks at infertility in a more positive way. Also thank you for the offfer of meeting up. I'm in Stornoway every few weeks so it would be lovely to meet up in the near future.

Thanks for your replies,it sounds daft but i feel better already

   & baby dust to you all xx


----------



## Linz7 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hey,

its understandable that you and hubby will be nervous after your friends splitting up.  But you have to remember that you are not them and as long as you keep talking to each other and dont let it build a wall between you then you will get through it.  It would be very easy to blame each other for having to go down this route, so instead of doing that you have to accept that this is the route you must go down and it doesnt matter how you got here.  Now you are on this thread you have people who know exactly how you feel, so there is always someone here who understands.  Sometimes the girls on here are the only people i can talk to about it.  So thats massive bonus to you already and helps not to vent out on DH!

Thats great that you are both having reflexology.  Also if you are ever on mainland look into getting acupuncture.  Check out Zita West website for infertility info, great advice on there.  And you can even deal with them for diet, vitamins etc.  One thing i would advise you to do is have your Vitamin D levels checked with GP.  When i got mine checked they were very low and the GP had to prescribe me some.  I take these along with the Sanatogen mother to be vitamins you can buy in boots.  You can only get vitamin D checked if you have very good reason as bloods have to be sent to Glasgow.  But GP should do that for you no bother seeing they will know about your problems.

Nothing sounds daft on here, believe me    its good to talk as they say    xx


----------



## baby tears (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for info. will see doctor when i get my next day off from work. I'm taking the conception pills just now,need to get some for hubby to.

Will look on Zita west web site later tonight when i get in from work.

I know were not the same as are friends & we talk alot however I'm more forthcoming with thoughts & feeling than DH. Thats just the way he is. I also know he feels less manly as we haven't had children yet,but as i keep telling him its knowones fault & we will get there its just taking a little longer than we thought it would.

well a better get going to work roll on 9pm when i finish. already been in this morning,hate split shifts  xx


----------



## anyamac (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi B.T. and Linz

Linz, that poem brought a tear to my eye. So lovely. Was great meeting u this week. Gonna miss u   . Glad u left the good weather here. 

BT, IVF is a hard rollercoaster to be on and yes, it can split some people up....but it can also bring u both much closer together. I'm sure it wont happen to u both.

Hubby and I hit a rough patch after our first failed cycle. Our problem then was we weren't talking to each other but hiding our true feelings from each other. 
After a big heart to heart we've been closer than ever before. Talking about everything definately helps. Also chatting to and meeting other couples in the same situation.
We've met some lovely couples on here.
Other people's success storied definately give u hope. NW have also been very supportive. It helped us seeing all the other couples in the waiting room. They were of all ages and walks of life. Even a few familiar faces. Makes u realise how many other couples are in the same boat.

It helped us to admit to each other that we'd try anything to get to our goal.
Unfortunately DEIVF was our only option. We had to wait for an Eggshare donor and hubby decided to "donate" himself to help other couples. Knowing that we were in it together took the pressure off. The first time we made the mistake of puting a time limit and finacial limit on things and saying we wouldnt get obsessed. Lol easier said than done.
Luckily it was 3rd time  lucky for us   and this baby felt like 100% mine since the day of embryo transfer. It takes more than an egg to bake a cake.  

The IVF waiting list is very long. All in all it has taken us just over 2 years to get to this stage (31wks peganant).
There's no harm in u both staying on the waiting list and trying to conceive naturally in the meantime. I've been told that reflexology can aid conception. 
Is there anybody in Lewis/Harris who does it? Wish we had somebody here. 
Went to a lady in South Uist once, but she's since moved away.

I also did accupuncture, as a lady from Glasgow comes up regularly.

Remember what Linz said. U can come on here any time and vent or get advice.
Hugs
Anya
x


----------



## baby tears (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Anya,


I'm going to a lady by the name of Angela every few weeks for reflexology. DH will be going for the first time on the 26 Feb. I was in shock whee he said he was happy to go,on condition that i was aloud to stay in the room with him . Any way i asked Angela if that was OK & she said yes. She also does reiki,hot stone massage,aromatherapy etc. She feels quite positive that the reflexology will help. She also suggested a nutritional therapist who is qualified in fertility problems so were waiting to hear back from her. Angela also gave me a rose quartz crystal & suggested i buy the preparing to conceive CD(self hypnosis) which Ive been listening to. Ive been feeling so much more positive since listening to the CD. 

The strange thing is each time i listen to the CD i have the image of a baby girl in my head. I hope this is a good omen. 

I think its wonderful that your DH donated. If we need to go down the road of IVF then i think its something i would like to do. A baby is such a precious gift & it would be lovely to help give that gift to a deserving couple.

So whens your due date,i bet your nervous & excited big  

Lisa x


A


----------



## anyamac (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi Lisa

I also found refexology very relaxing. Ur cd sounds interesting too. Does the lady come to ur house or does she have a clinic some where. Might fancy it myself some time  . Shame she doesnt come to Uist.
My hubby has taken me to acupuncture a few times and waited for me, but hasnt agreed to try it himself to date.
It cant be a bad thing to relax, so anything that relaxes u should aid u in reaching ur goal.
I listened to the Zita West relaxation cd before and after transfer. Loved it. Dont think i ever managed to listen to the whole 20/25 mins as i usually fell asleep lol.
A friend of mine, who also did IVF went for regular refloxology and listened to ur cd. She also had an image of a baby girl in her head. She could describe her down to the curls on the back of her head. She fell pregnant on her second cycle and now has a healthy baby boy.

My due date is 18th April. Heading out to Inverness on 4th April and will be staying with my cousin, who's a consultant at Raigmore, till Junior appears.
Started to get excited now, but dreading labour. Especially after watching "One born" on a monday night lol.

If you are really thinking about possibly donating or sharing ur eggs it can also help u by moving u up the waiting list a lot quicker. Best of all though is the satisfaction of maybe having helped somebody in the same situation reach their dreams.
I'm quite inteagued by the thought of maybe somebody contacting my hubby in 18 years time.
Exciting thought to think there might be mini hims some where.

We have decided to be honest with Junior about her/his conception. Dont want any dirty secrets or lies. Bought a lovely kids book called "Our Story", which explains all about IVF/Egg Donation. No idea if i'll be able to read it as it always makes me cry lol. Sure Junior will love it though.
Also want to make a photobook for Junior with pics of hubby and i in our gowns before transfer and copies of the hormones we were on and the pregnancy test and scan pics. Maybe even include basic info about the donor.

Best dash, work in a wee while.
x


----------



## baby tears (Jan 18, 2011)

Anya,

Angela does sessions in the Harris hotel,so i go there as we have 2 dogs,2 cats & the DH has a ferret. So theres to many distractions at home. I'm not sure if Angela comes to Uist, i know she moves around. Maybe if theres another intrest in Uist she may come over.

Just finished listing to the CD so feeling very relaxed at present. I think its helping. Its nice to hear a success story regarding the use of CD & reflexology.

I think its a fab idea that your going to be honest with Junior,& i love the sound of a photo book.

Well i best go,sounds like the dogs are needing to go for there walk.So glad its dry,hate walking them when its pouring with rain. 

Speak to you soon,take care
Lisa xx


----------



## anyamac (Feb 12, 2008)

Lisa, thanks for info re: Angela.
What happened to our lovely Hebridean weather? It's back to the drizzle down here  .
My dogs were loving it yesterday. They love getting their walks to the beach.

Linz, hope u got home ok and didnt need the sick bags hee hee. Drove past "ur house" yesterday as i had to pick up tablets for Hughie's Mum.
She got a phonecall with her results yesterday....
I have macaton training today. Glad the weekend is uppon us. 32 weeks on monday....and just 6 weeks to go till we leave for Inverness. Time is certainly flying by.
Good luck for ur scan on monday   


Have a nice weekend both of u.
x


----------



## baby tears (Jan 18, 2011)

Morning to you both,

Shame about the weather. I was dissappointed last night as i was hoping to see the northen lights. They were suppose tobe spectacular after the solar flare from the sun yesterday  

Just waiting for Kate swaine to ring me (nutritional therapist) shes qualified in infertility issues, so hoping she can help with are problems,though on the whole i think we both have healthy diets. However she gives you advice on foods you should eat to encourage fertility & those you should avoid. so it should be quite intresting.

Linz good luck with your scan on Monday.(I'm on the dreaded split shifts all weekend  so doubt if i will be on here.

have  a great weekend   x


----------



## anyamac (Feb 12, 2008)

Let us know what the nutritional therapist says. Sounds interesting.


Forgot about the Northern Lights. Missed them too.

x


----------



## Linz7 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hey Lisa and Anya


Sorry for the lack of posting.  Had very busy weekend with work, think all the hormones are making me tired aswell so not really catching up with sleep!  Scan went well on Monday and i have my next one on Wednesday, so im hoping that it will be ok to and ready for next stage!  


Lisa - how did you get on with nutritional therapist?  Id be interested in what she said.  Feel free to pop onto the rollercoaster thread and join us there to, theres a wealth of knowledge on there!


Its been a bit blowie up here tonight, hope its calmer with you guys.  Definitely time for shower and bed, hope you are both well xx


----------



## baby tears (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Anya & Linz,

How are you both? The nutritional therapist was in touch, She has emailed me a questionnaire which I'm to fill in,with questions l like do you have regular contact with aluminium?. She also says she takes a sample of hair from both of us which gets sent to a lab in America to see if we have been exposed to Mercury etc. All sounds quite scary. At the moment hubby not to keen to go for it.However will work on him & I'm sure he will come round. Just takes time with him. 

Not much else happening at the moment,dreaded witch came yesterday so feel a little down,so going to tackle turning soil ready to plant the veg,as its not a bad day out.

On the plus side Angela did reiki on me on Sat. After the session she said she felt i would be giving her some good news soon. So hopefully shes right thou I'm not going to get my hopes up to high as i don't want tobe dissappointed.Not that she has ever lead me wrong

Take care & be in touch soon xx


----------



## Linz7 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi Lisa,

thats interesting about mercury and aluminium. I wonder what the significance of that is! Where is the NT based? How does reiki work? Ive heard of it but dont actually know what it is, just wondering if anyone does it in SY. Might be worth looking into doing myself. Sorry to hear witch came   

Hope you managed to tackle soil today. Ive got a scan tomorrow, so im hoping thats me ready for the next step of the rollercoaster! Heading to bed now as shattered and scared that tomorrow is scan day. Nighty night xx


----------



## anyamac (Feb 12, 2008)

Linz all is crossed for u for today, Hun.    it's gonna be good news. And dont worry if it isnt as they can keep u on the drugs a bit longer till lining is perfect.

When are u heading to NW? Or are u there now?

****ty weather in Uist. Hasnt stopped raining all day. Had hair done last night. Light and med blonde highlights. Looks nice n sunkissed. She even straightened it for me....not that it's gonna last with that drizzly rain lol.

Lisa, i would also love to hear more about reiki....sometimes see it advertised in Uist but havent tried it yet.
Have u persuaded hubby to try the Nurtritionalist? All sounds very scary, doesnt it? The whole analysing the hair is very CSI lol. Although i suppose it can harm to eat and live healthily.

All ok here. Hubby finished decorating livingroom and landing on sunday and I finished off one of the wall arts in Juniors room on monday.

Hope this weather improves....  
x


----------



## baby tears (Jan 18, 2011)

Hello Linz & Anya,

Hope your both well. I'm fine being kept busy with work.

Linz how did the scan go?Well i hope.

The reiki i had was intresting. (Its all to do with reading your body energy & charkas)Once again put into trance like state I had my eyes closed so thou i didn't see her moving her hands i sensed that she was moving them over my body(not touching) at the end of session she told me she had a glimpse of my past life(this happens very rarely with her) I was i nurse surround by injured men who i tended to mother. She also felt i was in a hurry to be born again. She told me she could see a baby waiting for us & that we would meet soon    . 
She also told me she had cut some cords which she felt were tied to not conceiving.

While Angela was doing reiki i was getting the colours purple,yellow & green. All to do with the charkas.
As i say very intresting,not sure what she will be doing next time,but i can honestly say I'm looking forward to it.


Not managed to persuade the hubby yet,but still working on him regarding the nutritional therapist. The name is Katie Swaine & she lives here on the island. Try this link to get more info www.nu-boosthealth.co.uk Shes a foresight practitioner in helping couples over come fertility problems. As for reiki in SY Angela comes from lewis. I can pm her number to you if your intrested. Just let me know.

Take care     &     thoughts x


----------



## anyamac (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi Girls
Lisa, very interesting with the reiki...although i think it would totally freak me out if she started to go on about past lives  . Think I'd rather not know. It's amazing all the things we try to get to our goal....  !

I was on ebay once googling IVF. Thought it might come up with some intersting books. Most of the search results were "fertility spells" though....eeek! Amazing the amounts of feedbacks some of those people had.
After purchasing the fertility spell and it had worked, people were going back to purchase "protection spells" for the unborn baby.
U could chose from different fertility spells if u wanted one or two babies....  .
People were paying £8 a go!

We literally prayed for a miracle for over 10 years but it didnt happen. Our only hope in the end was Donor IVF.
I always said if God didnt want us to have kids he wouldnt make the IVF work, but it did  .
As i said before, we combined it with healthy eating, acupunture and meditation and i had one go of reflexology as well.

I'm praying it'll work for u, Hun. Are u both still on the waiting list for NW? No harm in keeping all ur options open.

Linz, when are u heading away? Or are u away now? Lovely day in Uist today. Poor Hughie is out working and i've been lazing all morning. 
The other wall art came this morning. Th evictorian style lamp post/lantern with the cats chasing the butterflies.
Tried sending u a pic of nursery to ur mobile the other day but phone was playing up. Think i'll try again by email. Let me know what u think  . 
Has the vase arrived yet> Hope it was in one piece.
My BIL came up for a visit yesterday and my SIL has sent up a box of 100 nappies and 14 packs of wipes plus the Johnsons Baby Box with all the toiletries. Such a nice surprise!

4 more weeks till we're away. Was gutted as i had the opportunity of a free lift to SY on 22nd with my SIL and nephew.
Sods law it's the day i'm seeing the midwife for my scan. I'm even off work that day. We coulda had lunch if u had been availabe.

Best dash and get dressed. Still in my dressing gown.
Sending   for ur next scan. 
x


----------



## baby tears (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Anya,

Hope you had a good wk end. Mine was spent working on Sat(split) Then coming home to a very drunk husband(his birthday was yesterday but he celebrated with friends on Sat) So needless to say i didn't get much sleep Sat night(DH can talk for the entire country when drunk,all complete nonsense of course)

Then Sun i was on a 6-9pm shift,DH got out of bed lunch time with server hang over. So i was left to walk dogs,wash dishes,cook lunch & every thing else in between   .

Were still on the waiting list for NW,so we will see what this year brings,& your right we do tend to try crazy things. I guess its out of desperation.

Ive not done any spells yet however i do speak to the angels & ask for there help,Ive also had a go at the cosmic ordering(Writting down what we would like then sending it out into the universe) I'm starting to sound  .Ive also sent prays. As you say if its meant to happen it will. 

A ff sent me the details of a book which I'm going to invest in,i was reading the reviews on it & its had lots of positive results.So thats the next thing I'm going to try.


How are things with you? & hows Hughie Sounds like hes being kept busy with the diy.

I'm having our bedroom redecorated soon,so next wk end were shifting everything into the spare bedroom ready for the redecorating.Our friend is a painter & decorater so hes going to do the work. It sounds sad but i cant wait for it to be done. Once the decorating is done I'm going to order new bedroom furniture as everything we have just now is very old & outdated.

Well i best go phone the coal man, catch up again.

Linz hope you had a good wk end & keeping well & Anya thanks for your prays    xx


----------



## anyamac (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi Lisa,
I take it you had an eventful weekend. Nothing worse than when the men are down with a hangover (I mean manflue) lol.
I'm just getting too old for all that myself. Cant remember last time i was drunk or even had a drink (apart from a bottle of bud with my dinner before we did tx).
Seem to prefer tea or water these days lol.

Have you chosen all the colours/furniture for your new bedroom yet? I love picking everything and seeing it come together...it's just the decorating itself that i hate. All the upheaval, mess, dust, dirty rollers, cutting in, doing so many coats. I'm too impatient. Would rather hit a switch and it was done.
Maybe one day they'll invent something like that.   Do you manage to get most ofthe stuff locally or do you have to go away/order online?

I hate how we get penalised a lot of the time for our location. Argos wont even deliver to the Uists now and we get hammered for Haulage charges.
Was getting a quote for replacement blind slats for hubby's mums blinds and the company wanted £40 postage!!!!   Eventually found another company who did FREE delivery. Such a pain though. Even Amazon are getting tough on stuff that isnt books, cds or dvds.

I see u found us on the Rollercoaster. The girls there are lovely.

Linz, hope your not too busy at work. Have you booked your flight/travel/accommodation yet?
Junior busy wriggling about at the moment. Think it's getting tight in there. Every so often i can feel a knee/elbow brushing past.
Antenatal classes tonight. First one. Gonna be interesting to see who else turns up and what they are going to talk about. Received an invite yesterday and it says lessons 1, 2 and 4 include relaxation and breathing exercises....lol. Hubby will have to pay attention so he can remind me during labour.

Hugs
x


----------



## baby tears (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Anya,

Hope you are well. I know what you mean about the mess etc. Were doing the bedroom in rich plum colours. Managed to shift some bits into the spare room over the weekend,however hubby got called away on the Sat & then on Sunday we spent most of the day with friends who invited us to have lunch,so theres still loads to clear out,& I'm at home on my own just now as hubby is at a seminar in Stornoway today. so he stayed over last night & will be there tonight as well. Not that I'm complaining its been nice to have the house to myself watching what i like & eating when i like,though i miss not having him to cuddle up with in bed  Ahh well he will be home soon enough.

Hope you are keeping well Linz

Speak soon


----------

